# Which is better, 2 or 3 blade decks?



## scahalan

Any opinions on which cuts better? More even cut, better discharge/mulch, etc?


----------



## Thomas

I like 2 blades,may take little longer but it looks nicer for uneven ground.


----------



## rcbe

would think it's more a case of best deck config match to area being mowed.. ie., a low lift 1 or 2 bladed deck does very well in southern centipede whereas a 3 blade hi lift deep deck might do better in the upper midwest grasses...? (sandy soil vs. clay soil, etc.) jmho...


----------



## gman51

The 3 blade deck is usually wider, mine is 50", and I think it gives a more even cut. I also think the better the deck mounts and rides also gives a more even cut.


----------



## jhngardner367

Large decks ,with only 2 blades won't have as fast a blade tip speed,due to the longer,heavier blades.
3-blade decks usually have higher blade tip speeds,which results in better cutting in heavier grasses.,and smoother cuts.
I used to have the formula they used for determining the blade tip speeds,....I'll have to look it up.
OR you can use this link to find a calculator for it:
WWW.blocklayer.com

select pulley/belt/rpm/speed calculator
If the engine pulley is 6",and the blade pulley is 5 ",enter the speed(3600) on the large pulley box,and hit calculate
Disregard belt length(unless you want to find belt length,too).


----------



## rcbe

jhngardner367 said:


> Large decks ,with only 2 blades won't have as fast a blade tip speed,due to the longer,heavier blades.
> 3-blade decks usually have higher blade tip speeds,which results in better cutting in heavier grasses.,and smoother cuts.


blade tip speeds in today's decks are controlled by the product design ; related allowed speeds are are defined by ANSI/OPEI industry standards and are different for consumer products (slower) vs commercial (faster - close to 19000 FPM). Blade tip speeds in 2 bladed decks are not necessarily slower than 3 bladed decks ..


----------



## jhngardner367

Most decks ,today won't come anywhere near the maximum allowed speeds.
A 48" ,2-blade deck,has heavier ,longer blades,(which increases loads on the spindles/bearings,due to centrifugal force),than a 48" 3-blade deck.
Regardless,the OP asked which was better.
There are good ,and bad,in both types.
Are the blades straight,or formed?
Are you cutting tended ,smooth lawn or rough lawn/weeds ?
Is the deck full-floating,or not?
All these affect the cut,as well as blade tip speed,and deck design.
For instance,my boss lady has a Husqvarna LGT2554 "Garden tractor",(54" deck)that has one of the WORST-DESIGNED deck systems ,I've ever seen!
It won't cut grass over 5",without leaving clumps of uncut grass.
Yet,I can take my JD LX266,(42" Deck)and get a good cut in 12" grass,with no problem.
So,it's a matter of what works best for YOU,and what you like best.


----------



## rcbe

and yer JD with hi lift blades in sandy soil might eat itself thru a set of blades in < one season. Point is there are more factors than just 2 vs 3 bladed decks.


----------



## jhngardner367

That's basically what I'm saying,...got long - winded,did n't I ?? :lmao::lmao:
Pick what works best,and match the blades,and it should be good !!


----------

